# Inner Regions/experiences ?



## notanotherloginplease (Dec 21, 2014)

Can somebody please shed some light on Inner regions/experiences one can go through while on path to realize God?

Thank you..


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 22, 2014)

notanotherloginplease said:


> Can somebody please shed some light on Inner regions/experiences one can go through while on path to realize God?
> 
> Thank you..



the realisation of God, in my view, thats my own view, is a daily realisation. Your question intimates that once one has realised God that the hunt is over, and we can all relax in Sachkhand with a nice glass of Lassi and some fresh Pakoras. 

 As far as inner regions/experiences go, I think the feeling of connection, belonging, perception and peace is as good as it gets. 

 If you were looking for the twelth eye, or the fifteenth nostril or whatever they call it these days, I am sure someone else will be able to educate you on that.


----------



## Sherdil (Dec 22, 2014)

notanotherloginplease said:
			
		

> Can somebody please shed some light on Inner regions/experiences one can go through while on path to realize God?
> 
> Thank you..



1) Dharam Khand - dharma
2) Gian Khand - wisdom
3) Saram Khand - humility
4) Karam Khand - karma
5) Sach Khand - truth

Guru ji talks about these on pauries 34 - 37 of Jap ji sahib


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for your reply harry ji,

Yes, actually I am asking about 12th eye..
I just wanted to know, what people do when they sit and close their eyes,what do they see. Is it just darkness or there are some higher realms?

I dont know if we can order lassi and pakoras in sachkhand. But can you explain more about *sachkhand*?


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for pointing towards Japji Sherdil Ji,
 I read them but i wasnt able to understand completely. But i will do some more research on those pauris later today and see how they describe inner experiences.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 23, 2014)

The paurhis Sherdil Ji refers to are numbers 34 - 37 from page 7 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=0&fb=0&Param=7

Rani_Vancouver Ji has done a great job at explaining these from their own understanding and learning from Prof Sahib Singh.  You can read the PDF here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/book-reviews-and-editorials/42660-japji-sahib.html

My own understanding of these paurhis is this:

34: We live in a physical world and our actions are what count.
35: We live in this vast world and can learn so much.
36: As we live and learn we gain wisdom of experience, become humble and see the world in a different way.
37: We gain mastery over our selves and get a real sense of oneness and connection.
38: Our perspective merges with the Greater Perspective and everything is One to us.

These are not physical realms, but states of mental growth and evolution.  Sach khand is not a physical place, and it's not where we go when we die; it is a profound perspective, a loss of self and realisation of oneness.

Regards to experiences people have while meditating, you can find much in the posts and threads by Chaz Ji if you have a look through the forum.


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 23, 2014)

> Yes, actually I am asking about 12th eye..


 
 actually I made that up, its the tenth eye



> I just wanted to know, what people do when they sit and close their eyes,what do they see. Is it just darkness or there are some higher realms?


 
 in that state you can see whatever it is you want to see, big powerful bearded men with lights coming out of their heads, naked women dancing, large bears with trombones, the world is your oyster. As for higher realms, yes it was decided long ago that there would be higher realms, and they would be made available not for those who focused on living and life, but those that excelled at sticking fingers in their ears and mumbling. 



> I dont know if we can order lassi and pakoras in sachkhand. But can you explain more about *sachkhand*?


 
 ahh Sachkhand, well its the Sikh version of heaven aint it, where god lives, and everything is perfect and good, its definately not a state of mind, no, definately not


----------

